# East coast -- from Canaveral to Jensen Beach



## brooklyn fish (Sep 26, 2010)

Any current reports on these beaches? Will be there from Jan 15 to 27. Any place with short walk from parking lot to fishing area? Any areas good for light tackle and short casts?

Any restaurants that will cook your fish?

Thanks.

Brooklyn fish


----------



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

Send me an email and I will send you information.


----------



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

There are numerous beach accesses along south hutchinson island with parking.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2017)

If I can jump in I have similar questions. New to this site as of 10 min ago. I've surf fished Cape Hatteras for 20 years but never Florida (surf). What to expect mid March surf fishing around Canaveral? I'm open to any 50 mile stretch reachable from Orlando. Only have 2 days. Pompano? Anything else? Wasting my time in March? Catching not keeping. Thanks in advance for any tips or info.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2017)

*Flying from Ohio. Minimal gear.


----------



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

It entirely depends on the weather. But you are arriving at the start of the spring pompano run. My advice if you only have 2 days is to go to the sunglow pier with some "fish bites". If you want to surf fish then try Bonsteel Park which is 12 miles south of Melbourne beach. You can park there and just walk down to the beach. The beach is steep there so you have a deep first trough. Just put your bait at varying distances from the beach including the front side of the first sandbar, on the sand bar or in the middle of the first trough. Arrive a few hours before high tide and fish til 2 hours after. if this coincides with the early morning or late afternoon then thats even better. Now if a strong cold front passes and the surf is high then you obviously cant surf fish. You can also try CNS or
appollo beaches and those are popular for surf fishing but you do have to pay to get in there and they open the gates at certain times. Bonsteel is my recommendation.


----------



## brooklyn fish (Sep 26, 2010)

Here's my report to date:

first week in Florida was nice and sunny -- high in the 80s.

Sunday Jan 15 --surf rough--fished Mosquito Lagoon near Kennedy space Center-- 3 blowfish, 1 sea trout, 1 catfish--all on shrimp

Monday --Cocoa beach pier-- 4 whiting, lost a sheepshead-- all on shrimp number 6 hooks on a high low rig
Tuesday --Cocoa beach pier-- water dirty -- no fish -- saw a few sheepshead caught
Wednesday --South Melbourne beach --2 whiting, 2 small pompano, 2 spot-- all on clams
Thursday -- Ponce de Leon landing beach -- 1 whiting 1 small pompano-- saw someone catch 4 bluefish; someone else had 6 pompano; needed cut bait--had only clams and shrimp

Did not fish Friday or Saturday.

Sunday --South Hutchinson Island -- 2 whiting, 3 jacks; very windy 15- 20+ out of southwest -- all on peeled shrimp using high low rig and number 6 hooks; needed 6 ounces of weight to hold bottom
Monday --even windier-- no fishing


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

weather is usually the main factor....but the fish move up and down the beaches....we have had some perfect conditions in January and very little to brag about.....so you just never know.....right now we are sitting home waiting for some big northern pompano to show up...we are catching pompano...but too small.....11 inches in the legal size...and that is small!!........you can keep 6....if your out of state, get a license...fish and game people show up every now and then...its not worth the fine...........


----------

